# Mag-MC-30 controller



## hightwo (May 3, 2018)

Hello, am new to this site, I need help wiring a MC-30 controller from a treadmill. I know very little about electric wiring, it has two wires from the motor black and white, two black wires from the transformer 3 from the 110 cord. Am planning to make a belt sander form my knife work. Have attached pictures so maybe someone can make sense out of it. 

       Thanks Louie


----------



## Eddyde (May 3, 2018)

Hi Louie,
I assume you are asking where to hook up the wires? I cannot tell from the pictures, It would help to have a closeup of the terminals on the board. in the meantime, I'll see if I can find a schematic.


----------



## Eddyde (May 3, 2018)

Also a closeup of the motor info, I can't read all of it from the current photo.


----------



## markba633csi (May 3, 2018)

It looks similar to the KB brand controllers- there should be 2 terminals for ac in and two for the motor, plus the wires for the speed control pot
The transformer is actually a choke; it goes in series with the line or the motor, but you may not need it.  Let's see an extreme closeup of the board
Mark


----------



## hightwo (May 3, 2018)

Here they are, the motor label is chrome and doesn't show up good but here is some info 1.25 HP 90 VDC, permeant magnet DC  motor, rotation CW enclose-open, external fan


----------



## Eddyde (May 3, 2018)

I found these for the MC60 couldn't find any specifically for the MC30, but they may be similar.


----------



## markba633csi (May 3, 2018)

Louie: A+ and A- go to the motor, ac 1 and 2 are the power in.  The choke is probably from a PWM unit and not needed on yours.
Green from the power cord goes to the motor case (ground) and the frame of the controller
Mark
ps I believe the MC60 is a different animal than the MC30 (PWM vs SCR)
pss you can reverse the motor direction by swapping the two motor leads if needed, power it down first


----------



## Eddyde (May 3, 2018)

Judging from the schematic and the pictures, hook the AC line to AC1 & AC 2 hook the motor to A+ & A- Still cannot read all the info off the motor but it should tell you which lead is + positive and - negative, hook them accordingly to the board.


----------



## Eddyde (May 3, 2018)

Also, be very carful working with DC it's more lethal than AC energize your test setup from a safe distance and be sure the motor is secure, they can jump off the bench when started at full speed...


----------



## markba633csi (May 3, 2018)

I think AC is supposedly more lethal hence the "war of the currents" betw. Edison and Westinghouse
M
they used AC in the electric chair


----------



## Eddyde (May 3, 2018)

Perhaps you are right, but I have heard AC tends to throw you off contact (a scenario I have experienced too many times) and DC makes you stick to the circuit, hence more likely to fry your innards...


----------



## Lordbeezer (May 3, 2018)

Good thing about mc 30 .its adjustable


----------



## machinejack (May 4, 2018)

Put one hand in your pocket when you work with an open board. Keeps current from crossing your chest.


----------



## hightwo (May 4, 2018)

Thanks for the help, once I realized the transformer was not needed I had no problems getting it going I assume that the transformer was used for the onboard 12 volt lights on the treadmill panel.
Thanks again.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (May 4, 2018)

it's not a transformer, it's a large choke. Should have one lead in and one out. You can wire it in series with one of the wires (doesn't matter which one) between the controller and the motor. It'll smooth the controller output and make the motor run a bit smoother. Not enough that you have to use it, but enough to make it worth including.


----------



## markba633csi (May 26, 2018)

The PWM mosfet treadmill controllers usually need the choke since the output has lots of high frequency energy like a VFD, but for the older style SCR units they are less important; they may reduce the RF interference fed back into the power line and reduce the motor buzz slightly
Mark


----------



## Silverbullet (May 26, 2018)

You may need a housing around the motor , the magnets will suck every grinding bits to it . Not sure but a filter may help. But leave holes so the fan can cool the motor. Just my thoughts on a big belt grinder .


----------



## FanMan (May 26, 2018)

markba633csi said:


> I think AC is supposedly more lethal hence the "war of the currents" betw. Edison and Westinghouse
> M
> they used AC in the electric chair



Neither is more lethal, it's all about voltage and current.  Edison may have been a genius inventor but he was a nasty businessman.  He invented the electric chair to smear Tesla and Westinghouse's much more efficient AC power distribution system by labeling AC as "death current" and using it for the electric chair, but he lost the fight in the end.


----------



## markba633csi (May 27, 2018)

Tesla worked for Edison for a short time, but they didn't get along well


----------

